# New attachments for the 1476



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I found a old large frame, someone has dropped a Briggs single into, destroying the hood, but I think I can use the three point, front end loader, and several other attachments. the tractor and the loader, backhoe attachment that fits onto the front end loader, 42" brush hog, 42" box blade, dump trailer, 54" angle blade, and 42" scraper, set me back 500.00. I'm going to put the loader on my 1476 and probably sell the rest of the attachments


----------

